# The guitars hanging.



## Joey-79

Still trying to figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## Rawpower

That’s cool but I don’t see any Records?


----------



## BigBay420

How do you get them to stay horizontal?


----------



## Joey-79

*!*

It's easy, just take the picture sideways. Lol


----------



## matterboy123

Nice, which one is your favorite?
I have an SG and a Yamaha Acoustic. I like my acoustic best!


----------



## troutredfish

My wife thinks I'm not so bad after seeing all your rigs........very nice. Maybe I can get one or two more now:dance:


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Nice..


----------



## TXSURF

I made the same set-up a month ago and like how you have them hanging at an angle. Did you just bend the hangers to achieve that? I can only get six on an 8 foot section when all are hung flat.


----------

